# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Krishti u ngjall!

## YaSmiN

I Uroj Te Gjitheve Besimtarve Ortodhoks Gezuar Pashket Edhe Per Shume Vjet.Zoti Qofte Me Ju,Gjithashtu Edhe Me Familjen Tuaj.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Faleminderit.


Gjithashtu edhe une ju uroj *Gezuar PASHKET*

----------


## Antipatrea

Bravo goce e mire, ide e bukur kjo tema....
Ja GEZUAR PASHKET te gjithe besimtareve ortodokse te forumit....(vete jam ateist)

----------


## Angjelini

Gezuar   Pashket     Dhe  Pershum Vjet

----------


## niku-nyc

Gezuar Pashket te gjith Ortodoksve kudo qe te ndodheni dhe Zoti qoft me ju!!!

----------


## NoName

Gezuar Pashket
VELLEZER ne Krishtin! 


JU uroj cdo te mire, suksese dhe bekime ne jete, 
gjithe besimtareve te krishtere dhe sidomos atyre ortodoks gjate Javes se Madhe.




me respekt,
*NoName*

----------


## _Elena_

*Gezuar  Pashket   Dhe  Per  Shume  Vjet*

----------


## deshmuesi

Gezuar pashket. Krishti u ngjall prej se vdekuri dhe sot eshte i gjalle ne te djathte te Atit. Krishti ju bekofte te gjithve, me dashurine dhe hirin e Tij, sepse Ai eshte pashka jone. Amin.

----------


## Albo

*Predikimi i Pashkës nga Shën Joan Gojarti*

_Shën Joan Gojarti, Kryepeshkopi i Konstandinopojës_

Ai që është besimtar i devotshëm dhe e do Perëndinë, le të gëzojë në këtë panair dhe festë vezulluese e triumfale. Ai që është shërbëtor i urtë, le të hyjë gëzueshëm në gëzimin e Zotit të tij. Ai që është munduar për një kohë të gjatë duke kreshmuar, le ta marri tani shpërblimin. Ai që na vjen që nga ora e parë, le të marrë shpërblimin e tij. Ai që ka ardhur që nga ora e tretë, le ta mbajë kreshmën me mirënjohje. Ai që ka ardhur në orën e gjashtë, mos të mërzitet se nuk ka për të ngelur aspak pa gjë. Ai që vonohet deri në orën e nëntë, le të afrohet pa pasur aspak frikë. Ai që ka ngelur mbrapa deri në orën e njëmbëdhjetë, dhe ai, po ashtu, le të mos alarmohet nga vonesa e tij; se Zoti, i cili është xheloz për nderin e tij, do të pranojë edhe të fundit ashtu siç priti të parin; ai i jep prehje tek vetja e tij atij që vjen në orën e njëmbëdhjetë, ashtu siç i dha atij që erdhi që në orën e parë.

Dhe ai tregon mëshirë për të fundin, dhe kujdeset për të parin; njerit i jep, dhe tjetrit i dhuron dhurata. Dhe ai pranon veprat e të dyve, dhe mirëpret qëllimin, dhe nderon aktin dhe lavdëron dhurimin.  Prandaj, hyni të gjithë në gëzimin e Zotit, dhe merrni shpërblimin tuaj, si ti i pari, po ashtu dhe ti i dyti. Ti i pasur dhe ti i varfër së bashku të bëni një festival të madh. Ti i kujdesshëm dhe ti i shkujdesur, nderojeni këtë ditë. Gëzoni sot, si ju që keni mbajtur kreshmë edhe ju që nuk keni mbajtur fare kreshmë. Tryeza është shtruar plot, gëzoni të gjithë mes gjithë të mirave. Kau është dhjamur, askush të mos iki prej këtej i urritur.

Gëzoni të gjithë festën e besimit: Merrni të gjithë thesaret e mirësisë. Askush të mos qahet për varfërinë e tij se mbretëria universale na u shfaq. Askush të mos qajë për paudhësitë e veta, se falja na erdhi nga varri. Askush të mos e ketë frikë vdekjen, se vdekja e Shpëtimtarit na çliroi. Ai që u burgos nga vdekja, Ai e shkatërroi vdekjen. Duke zbritur në Ferr, Ai e mbërtheu Ferrin. Ai e hidhëroi Ferrin kur ky shijoi trupin e Tij. Dhe Isaia, duke e parashikur këtë, thirri me të madhe: Ferri, tha ai, u hidhërua kur të hasi Ty në rajonet e ulëta. U hidhërua se mori fund. U hidhërua sepse u tallën me të. U hidhërua sepse u vra. U hidhërua sepse u rrëzua. U hidhërua sepse e lidhën me zinxhirë. Mori një trup njeriu, dhe e takoi Zotin ballë për ballë. Mori baltë dhe takoi Qiellin. Mori ate që shihej dhe ra mbi atë që nuk shihet me sy.

O Vdekje, ku është gjembi yt? O Ferr, ku është fitoria jote? Krishti u ngjall dhe ju u rrëzuat. Krishti u ngjall dhe demonët u rrëzuan. Krishti u ngjall dhe engjëjt gëzojnë. Krishti u ngjall dhe jeta mbretëron. Krishti u ngjall dhe as edhe një i vdekur nuk mbeti në varr. Se Krishti, duke u ngjallur së vdekuri, u bë fruti i parë i atyre që kanë fjetur. Atij i takon lavdia dhe fuqia në jetë të jetëve. Amin.

_Predikimi Katekizmik i Shën Joan Gojartit lexohet gjatë Mëngjesores së Pashkës._

----------


## WaRrIoR

Krishti u Ngjalle!I uroje Gezuar Pashket besimtareve orthodhoks kudo qe ndodhen.Zoti ju bekoft dhe qoft me ju perhere. Amin

----------


## ardi_truss

Gezuar pashket te gjitheve!Krishti i ngjall!DHE PER SHUME VJET!

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

GEZUAR PASHKET!!! Krishti u ngjall!!! ... Vertet u ngjall!!!
Kush do perplase vezen me mua?! ... Ja mban ndonjerit.

P.S.: Atesit jam po me mire se te gjithe besimtaret urroj.

----------


## Lioness

Gezuar Pashket te gjithe vellezerve dhe motrave ne Krisht!  


_"Krishti u ngjall dhe demonet u rrezuan. Krishti u ngjall dhe engjejt gezojnë. Krishti u ngjall dhe jeta mbreteron!"_ (Disa fjale qe me mbeten ne mendje sonte gjate liturgjise ne kete dite te Shenjte.)


 :buzeqeshje:  Lioness

----------


## theodora*

KRISHTI U NGJALL

JU UROJ TE GJITHEVE TE KALONI SA ME MIRE
TE KENI DASHURI,SHENDET DHE PAQE NE ZEMRAT TUAJA

 :Lulja3:

----------


## dodoni

Gezuar Pashket gjithe besimtareve te krishtere shqiptare.  :Lulja3:

----------


## Albi

Gezuar pashket dhe per shume vjet me mire..

----------


## dibrani2006

Gezuar pashket besimtareve krishter Shqipetare.

----------


## Manulaki

*"Krishti u ngjall se vdekure, 
Me vdekjen, vdekjen shkeli, 
Edhe te varrosurve, u fali jete!!!"*
Veza e kuqe eshte nje nga simbolet me te bukura, dhe thyerja e saj tregon thyerjen e fuqise se mekatit ne jeten e dikujt.
E kuqja, simbolizon gjakun e Krishtit qe thyen pushtetin e mekatit dhe na lan na ben te bardhe (e bardha e vezes) dhe kjo thyerje dhe ky pastrim na afrojne ne driten e Perendise (e verdha e vezes).

Gezuar Pashket! Krishti u ngjall - VERTET U NGJALL!

----------


## Qerim

* E Diele, 23 Prill 2006
Nga Anastas JANULLATOS*

Ky himn paskal do te trondite tere kete kohe mendimet tona, duke perfshire ne menyre mistike gjithe qenien tone. Deshira per jete na pushton, por njekohesisht, ne cdo cast vdekja na kercenon, ne forma te ndryshme dhe neve na sundon frika e vdekjes. E kremtja e sotme vjen per te na kujtuar se ne perleshjen gjigante midis jetes dhe vdekjes, qe mbizoteron ne historine njerezore, Jezu Krishti e shpartalloi vdekjen me Ngjalljen e Tij.

Trupi qe mori Zoti yne kur u be njeri, edhe pse pa mekat, ishte, ashtu si trupi yne, i nenshtruar ndaj vdekjes. Trupi qe ngriti me Ngjalljen e Tij te triditeshme, eshte i terendritshem dhe i paprishshem. Fjala e Ngjallur e Perendise u ngjit lart drejt Atit te Tij, duke marre me vete natyren njerezore, se ciles tashme i ofrohet plotesia e jetes.

Ngjallja e Krishtit i dhuroi njeriut clirimin nga vdekja, lirine nga frika e vdekjes dhe ankthit qe ajo shkakton. "Askush te mos kete frike nga vdekja", shpall Shen Joan Gojarti, "se ne na cliroi vdekja e Shpetimtarit". Dhe me fjalet e Dhiates se Re, ai shprehet: "Ku eshte, o vdekje, thumbi yt? Ku eshte, o Hadh, fitorja jote? Dhe falenderojme Perendine qe na dha fitoren me ane te Zotit tone Jisu Krisht" (1 Korinthianet 15:54,57).

Me Pashken ze fill shekulli i ri, qe hyn ne kohe dhe e perterin ate. Pas Ngjalljes ndrit tashme jeta dhe tek koha rrezaton perjetesia. Kjo siguri, qe nga periudha e Apostujve, te cilet ishin deshmitare te ngjarjes unikale te Ngjalljes, deri ne ditet tona, perfshin Kishen dhe percakton identitetin e saj.

* * *

Qe nje dite te gjithe do te vdesim, eshte e sigurt dhe e dime. Por ajo qe kerkohet eshte se si do ta kapercejme vdekjen, si do te rrojme. Mesazhi i perhershem i Kishes eshte se nuk sundon vdekja kur ne jemi ne shoqeri me Krishtin. Sepse Ai eshte "Ngjallja dhe jeta" (Joani 11:25), qe si Perendi ua transmeton te gjithe atyre qe bashkohen me Te. Kjo shoqeri para se gjithash eshte dhurate, "hir". Nje hir qe nuk imponohet, por qe do te duhet te pranohet lirisht nga ndergjegjja e njeriut. Ai ka te beje me njohjen, besimin, dashurine, me perfshirjen dhe pjesemarrjen ne Trupin e Krishtit te Ngjallur, me misteret e Kishes se Tij. Jeta e re me Krishtin na jepet brenda Kishes me hirin e Shpirtit te Shenjte. Cdo Liturgji Hyjnore eshte Pashke dhe kungimi eshte dhurate e hirit te Shpirtit te Shenjte "per jete te amshuar". Liturgjia hyjnore e Vasilit te Madh e thekson: "E pame tipin e Ngjalljes sate; u mbushem me jeten tende te amshuar...". Jeta jone merr kuptim nga ajo cka aspirojme. Dhe ne "presim ngjalljen e te vdekurve dhe jeten e ardhshme te amshuar. Keshtu, pas Kungates Hyjnore, kendojme himnin: "O Pashke e madhe dhe e tereshenjte, o Krisht... na jep neve mundesine per te marre pjese ne diten qe nuk perendon te mbreterise sate".

* * *

Me vdekjen perballemi perdite; me semundjet, me humbjen e njerezve tane te dashur, me ndarjet tragjike. Ne kete kufi te frikshem, vetem besimi tek Krishti i Ngjallur hap horizontin e mbyllur dhe na jep ngushellim dhe mundesine per te mbajtur lidhjet me te gjithe ata qe iken - me lutjen, dashurine, heshtjen paqesore. "Kujtimi i vdekjes" behet kujtim ngjalljeje; na cliron nga ankthi dhe nga tronditja. "Askush te mos kete frike nga vdekja, se ajo nuk eshte prishje, por pikenisje e jetes", ngushellon Vasili i Madh.

Megjithate, vec shijes se drejtperdrejte te vdekjes reale, ne jeten e perditshme ka kundermime vdekjeje, qe i leshojne ne menyre indirekte jo vetem rreziqet e shumta qe ushtrojne trysni ne jeten tone, por gjithashtu mekati, padrejtesia, shpifjet, smira, urrejtja. Ne keto kundermime helmuese, qe percjellin frymen e Hadhit ne jeten tone te perditshme, ekziston dhe antidoti. Ai eshte perjetimi i se vertetes se Ngjalljes me besimin, mendjen, me himnin, me tere qenien tone. Duke fuqizuar brenda nesh sigurine e Ngjalljes se Krishtit, Kisha na jep qendrese te brendshme per t'iu kundervene qetesisht frymes se cdo lloji vdekjeje. Duke e jetuar brenda Kishes ngjarjen e Pashkes, ne marrim energji te reja per te qene mbartes te jetes se re, te vertete, krijuese.

Ritmi i Ngjalljes, qe koordinon jeten adhuruese Orthodhokse, qe mbeshtet qenien tone, qe perterin vazhdimisht shpresen tone, qe na jep vizion te ri dhe entuziazem per jeten, sundohet nga perjetesia. Morali i Ngjalljes transformon fytyren e ashper te se perditshmes. Na ndihmon per te pare edhe ne kushte melankolie, nje pashke, pra nje "kalim", nje dalje ne drite. Ngjallja, qofte edhe ne menyre te pavetedijshme, eshte bere burim i perteritjes se botes. Njerezit qe i besuan Krishtit te Ngjallur, munden, me fuqine e Tij, te transformojne armiqesine ne pajtim, urrejtjen ne dashuri, dhembjen ne gezim, poshterimin ne triumf, te perditshmen pa kuptim ne krijimtari. Brenda rrezatimit te Ngjalljes, te gjithe e te gjitha mund te transformohen dhe te mbushen me drite.

* * *

Dy probleme, ne menyre te vecante, mundojne njeriun: "I pari, qe do te vdese. I dyti, qe do te rijetoje". Te dyja, gjejne kuptim dhe zgjidhje brenda drites se Ngjalljes se Krishtit, i cili eshte Mundesi i vdekjes dhe jeta e botes. Ne besimin dhe ne adhurimin e Orthodhoksise gjendet nje dinamizem shume i madh Ngjalljeje.

Besimi dhe dashuria jone ndaj Zotit te Ngjallur, le te mbushin qenien tone per te kuptuar dhe per te perballuar keto dy ceshtje te medha qenesore: te vdekjes dhe te jetes. Me veshtrimin dhe mendjen te perqendruar tek Krishti i Ngjallur, le te perballojme cdo forme ose cdo fryme vdekjeje qe transmeton mekati, smira e padrejtesia dhe le te behemi fryme ngjalljeje ne mjedisin tone.

* Kryepiskop i Tiranes, Durresit dhe i gjithe Shqiperise

----------


## Qerim

KRISHTI U NGJALL !

Gezuar.

----------

